# Motorisation portail compatible HomeKit ?



## Dagnir (2 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur le point d'installer un portail coulissant motorisé et j'aimerais qu'il soit pilotable avec HomeKit et l'app Maison.

J'ai trouvé la solution IT4WIFI de Nice, mais qui semble fonctionner uniquement avec les portes de garage et pas les portails (j'attends un retour de leur part pour confirmer).

Il y a aussi Somfy, mais il faut passer par leur système propriétaire et je ne sais pas s'il est intégré avec HomeKit.

Sur le site d'Apple (https://www.apple.com/fr/ios/home/accessories/), je ne trouve pas de catégorie "portail". Peut-être n'est-ce même pas prévu par Apple ? 

Connaissez-vous des solutions existantes pour piloter un portail avec HomeKit ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide ! 

Pierre


----------



## AlCor72 (3 Avril 2019)

Dagnir a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sur le point d'installer un portail coulissant motorisé et j'aimerais qu'il soit pilotable avec HomeKit et l'app Maison.
> 
> ...



C’est peut être un peu tard mais je crois que tu peux regarder la marque Nice qui propose une solution compatible HomeKit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Avril 2019)

Nice...Je crois que c’est ce que Dagnir disait.


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Avril 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Nice...Je crois que c’est ce que Dagnir disait.



Oups... a oui c’est ça...

Bon... sinon j’ai vu ça aussi qui doit sortir :
https://ismartgate.com/?_ga=2.148274174.895233963.1551977917-977441882.1551888312


----------



## thefutureismylife (23 Avril 2019)

Si l'un de vous teste, je serai interessé pour avoir un retour  

Des réponses du coté de Nice ? Effectivement il y a bien mention d'Homekit sur le descriptif mais pas de logo ou de mise en avant ...
https://www.nice-europe.fr/kits-com...pour-la-gestion-des-automatismes-it4wifi.html


----------



## titeuf86 (13 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous

Je vais faire remonter le sujet, j'ai une porte de garage automatisé et je souhaiterais la rendre compatible HomeKit pour la commander à distance ou même prévoir lorsqu'on arrive que la porte s'ouvre.

Savez-vous quel module peut-on rajouter pour la rendre compatible HomeKit? Je n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment.

Merci


----------



## Scream57 (14 Décembre 2019)

Legrand with netatmo va sortir un interrupteur à contact sec en janvier 2020, peut être que ça pourrait fonctionner ?

Si tu touches un peu à l informatique il y a la solution de homebridge avec un raspberry


----------



## titeuf86 (14 Décembre 2019)

Je n’ai pas d'interrupteur pour la porte de garage juste une télécommande. Il me faudrait quelque chose de simple qui a la rigueur se branche sur le moteur de la porte


----------



## Scream57 (14 Décembre 2019)

Tu ne peux pas câbler un interrupteur sur ton moteur ?


----------



## titeuf86 (15 Décembre 2019)

A voir mais cela ferait rajouter un câble, ce n'est pas trop le but ^^


----------



## thefutureismylife (30 Décembre 2019)

Du coup jusqu'à présent, est ce que quelqu'un a pu "homekitiser" son portail ? Si oui avec quelle solution ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (15 Janvier 2020)

Portail ou porte de garage d'ailleurs !


----------



## Moutaille (22 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous !!
A l'heure actuelle, que ce soit portail ou garage, la solution du ismartgate ( https://ismartgate.com/ ) me semble la plus efficace et la plus simple à mettre en oeuvre. Par contre je regarde un peu le SHELLY GARAGE DOOR mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en cablage et j'ai un doute sur son efficacité par rapport au ismartgate...


----------



## AlCor72 (22 Juin 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !!
> A l'heure actuelle, que ce soit portail ou garage, la solution du ismartgate ( https://ismartgate.com/ ) me semble la plus efficace et la plus simple à mettre en oeuvre. Par contre je regarde un peu le SHELLY GARAGE DOOR mais je n'y connais pas grand chose en cablage et j'ai un doute sur son efficacité par rapport au ismartgate...



Bonjour,

J’ai acheté un Shelly 1 modifié pour les portes de garage ainsi qu’un capteur de fin de course. 
Je l’installe dès que je peux et je vous tient au courant.

Sinon il y a aussi une solution sonoff modifié qui doit être semblable https://www.voltio.cz/en/single/186...or-apple-homekit.html#/64-control_type-switch


----------



## isoyann (24 Juin 2020)

Scream57 a dit:


> Legrand with netatmo va sortir un interrupteur à contact sec en janvier 2020, peut être que ça pourrait fonctionner ?
> 
> Si tu touches un peu à l informatique il y a la solution de homebridge avec un raspberry


Salut j ai un raspberry pi zéro W avec une image homebridge dessus, tu as des nouvelles de ce module ?


Scream57 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas câbler un interrupteur sur ton moteur ?


Bonjour,  quelle serai la procédure avec un interrupteur ?


----------



## Moutaille (30 Juillet 2020)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai acheté un Shelly 1 modifié pour les portes de garage ainsi qu’un capteur de fin de course.
> Je l’installe dès que je peux et je vous tient au courant.
> ...



Bonjour !
Est ce que tu as pu monter ton Shelly ?
Je me pose une question, est ce qu’on doit obligatoirement lui câbler un capteur de fin de course ? Je pensais qu’il envoyait seulement une impulsion au moteur et pas qu’il s’occupait de savoir si la porte était ouverte ou fermée. Ou en tout cas juste en option.


----------



## AlCor72 (31 Juillet 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Est ce que tu as pu monter ton Shelly ?
> Je me pose une question, est ce qu’on doit obligatoirement lui câbler un capteur de fin de course ? Je pensais qu’il envoyait seulement une impulsion au moteur et pas qu’il s’occupait de savoir si la porte était ouverte ou fermée. Ou en tout cas juste en option.



Bonjour,

Non pas encore monté. 
Je crois qu’effectivement un fin de course au moins est nécessaire (deux en option). 

Je vous tiendrai au courant quand j’aurais fait mes tests.


----------



## Moutaille (20 Août 2020)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Non pas encore monté.
> Je crois qu’effectivement un fin de course au moins est nécessaire (deux en option).
> ...



Hello ! 
Et bien écoute je vais te faire la réponse à ma question !
Oui il faut bien coupler un détecteur d'ouverture au Shelly ! Je suis dégoûté car je pensais que c'était la motorisation qui gérait cette partie. Sauf qu'après discussion avec le vendeur, c'est effectivement le cas si vous utilisez le Shelly SANS HOMEKIT. 
Si on veut la compatibilité HomeKit il faut obligatoirement le détecteur.
Du coup de mon coté, je vais utiliser ce SHELLY dans un interrupteur pour gérer des lampes et pour ma porte de garage j'ai acheté le ismartgate.


----------



## AlCor72 (20 Août 2020)

Moutaille a dit:


> Hello !
> Et bien écoute je vais te faire la réponse à ma question !
> Oui il faut bien coupler un détecteur d'ouverture au Shelly ! Je suis dégoûté car je pensais que c'était la motorisation qui gérait cette partie. Sauf qu'après discussion avec le vendeur, c'est effectivement le cas si vous utilisez le Shelly SANS HOMEKIT.
> Si on veut la compatibilité HomeKit il faut obligatoirement le détecteur.
> Du coup de mon coté, je vais utiliser ce SHELLY dans un interrupteur pour gérer des lampes et pour ma porte de garage j'ai acheté le ismartgate.



C’est bien ce qui me semblait. 
J’ai pas encore pu m’y mettre. Perso j’ai acheté un petit capteur de fin de course pour mettre en complément du Shelly. 

Le ismartgate est également mon autre option!


----------



## Moutaille (29 Août 2020)

Et bien voilà ! Ismartgate installé ! A part quelques petits problèmes de configuration mineurs, tout s’est bien passé !! Ce système est vraiment génial ! Cher..... mais génial ! Ça doit être le prix du Plug and Play....


----------



## khin (13 Septembre 2020)

Salut à tous, 
Je suis moi aussi en train de voir pour motoriser mon portail et domotiser ma porte de garage déjà motorisée et controlée en RF 868,3 MHz du coup le mieux semble être iSmartGate (même si j'attend un devis pour un NICE avec l'interface IT4WIFI qui est compatible Homekit). Des retours d'expérience sur l'un ou l'autre ? 
Et question additionnelle vous utilisez que système de Visiophone / sonnette pour votre portail ?


----------



## Moutaille (15 Septembre 2020)

khin a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je suis moi aussi en train de voir pour motoriser mon portail et domotiser ma porte de garage déjà motorisée et controlée en RF 868,3 MHz du coup le mieux semble être iSmartGate (même si j'attend un devis pour un NICE avec l'interface IT4WIFI qui est compatible Homekit). Des retours d'expérience sur l'un ou l'autre ?
> Et question additionnelle vous utilisez que système de Visiophone / sonnette pour votre portail ?



Bonjour Khin,
Si cela t'intéresse, j'ai acheté le ismartgate et en ait parlé ici:
https://forums.macg.co/threads/premier-retour-sur-le-ismartgate.1343199/

Concernant le visiophone, je n'en suis pas encore arrivé à ce niveau pour ma part.


----------



## Moutaille (11 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous !
Je dépoussière un peu ce sujet car je commence à sérieusement envisager la pose d'un portail coulissant chez moi et je voudrais que sa motorisation soit compatible Homekit, ainsi que le visiophone. 

J'ai effectivement vu que Nice proposait un ssytème mais je n'ai pas vu grand chose si ce n'est un espèce de petit relais qui doit se mettre dans la motorisation ??
Et pas de visiophone ??

Merci pour vos retours !


----------



## B_slash_ (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
Ce fil m'intéresse bien !

J'ai une porte de garage avec un moteur Hormann SupraMatic E2 et un portail coulissant avec un moteur Nice Slight (relié avec un visiophone extérieur et une platine intérieur Extel Nova).
Je souhaiterais rendre l'ensemble compatible HomeKit (au moins la porte de garage et le portail, le visiophone c'est une autre étape).

Comme vous j'ai trouvé le boitier IT4WIFI de Nice, qui se raccorde directement au moteur du portail (mais pas sur qu'il rentre dans le boitier du moteur, et si ce n'est pas le cas, comment abriter ce boitier à l'extérieur... lui construire une boite ?). Et pas simple de trouver un tuto d'installation en français sur Youtube ! @khin tu as acheté/installé le tien ?

Pour la porte du garage, j'ai trouvé ce Bisecur Gateway de Hormann mais j'ai du mal à comprendre comment ça fonctionne et ça n'a pas l'air compatible avec Homekit. Il y aurait ce boitier Hormann IT WLAN qui me correspondrait mieux mais il semblerait que ça ne soit pas compatible avec mon moteur. Le boitier iSmartGate pourrait être une alternative, il est compatible (pas avec le portail, dommage !). Je vais me renseigner dessus. Quelques questions posées sur ton fil dédié @Moutaille !


----------



## Moutaille (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir!
Malheureusement je n’aime pas me rabattre sur cette solution mais si tu trouves un module pour gérer tes ouvertures, peut être qu’en passant par Homebridge tu pourras les intégrer dans Maison ?


----------



## B_slash_ (6 Février 2021)

Tu parles du IT4Wifi de Nice Moutaille ?
Effectivement il a de nombreux retours négatifs sur la toile, notamment concernant à la portée du wifi et à de nombreuses coupures, sans compter une latence assez importante...

Du coup, à la recherche d'une alternative pour mon portail Nice Slight j'ai trouvé ça :








						NICE - Interface BiDi ZWave pour automatismes Nice Gate&Door
					

Interface conçue pour une installation facile dans les boîtiers électroniques Nice. Elle permet leur intégration avec le système FIBARO.




					www.domadoo.fr
				



Mais ça semble dépendant d'une box domotique (Fibaro/eedomus/Jeedom) et pas compatible avec HomeKit...
(certains dispositifs Fibaro sont compatibles HomeKit mais celui la n'a pas l'air d'en faire partie)

Ils en parlent ici : 
https://www.domotique-fibaro.fr/topic/14370-nice-interface-bust4-z-wave/ 
mais pas un mot sur HomeKit


----------



## Moutaille (6 Février 2021)

B_slash_ a dit:


> Tu parles du IT4Wifi de Nice Moutaille ?
> Effectivement il a de nombreux retours négatifs sur la toile, notamment concernant à la portée du wifi et à de nombreuses coupures, sans compter une latence assez importante...
> 
> Du coup, à la recherche d'une alternative pour mon portail Nice Slight j'ai trouvé ça :
> ...


Oui malheureusement les solutions ne sont pas très nombreuses. Je sens que ça va se terminer avec un second ismartgate dans mon moteur de portail. Je suis très content de mon premier donc à voir.... faut que j’étudie ça.
D’ailleurs la question du visiophone aussi va se poser. J’ai rien trouvé de compatible HomeKit.


----------



## B_slash_ (7 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Oui malheureusement les solutions ne sont pas très nombreuses. Je sens que ça va se terminer avec un second ismartgate dans mon moteur de portail. Je suis très content de mon premier donc à voir.... faut que j’étudie ça.
> D’ailleurs la question du visiophone aussi va se poser. J’ai rien trouvé de compatible HomeKit.


Idéalement il faudrait un visiophone HomeKit et fonctionnant avec la motorisation Nice
Il y'a par exemple ce visiophone connecté qui pourrait faire l'affaire : https://www.amazon.fr/Extel-Visiophone-Connect-Connecté-Smartphone/dp/B07NT5KR6S
Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne l'on pas rendu compatible HomeKit ! Peut-être dans un prochain modèle...
(j'ai actuellement le modèle non "connecté" qui fonctionne très bien : https://www.amazon.fr/EXTEL-720287-Extel-Nova-Visiophone/dp/B06W9KF8D1).
Personnellement je souhaite conserver un écran vidéo à l'intérieur de la maison (avec un bouton ouverture/fermeture), pour ne pas être dépendant du téléphone ou de la connexion wifi, en cas de problème.


----------



## Moutaille (7 Février 2021)

B_slash_ a dit:


> Idéalement il faudrait un visiophone HomeKit et fonctionnant avec la motorisation Nice
> Il y'a par exemple ce visiophone connecté qui pourrait faire l'affaire : https://www.amazon.fr/Extel-Visiophone-Connect-Connecté-Smartphone/dp/B07NT5KR6S
> Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne l'on pas rendu compatible HomeKit ! Peut-être dans un prochain modèle...
> (j'ai actuellement le modèle non "connecté" qui fonctionne très bien : https://www.amazon.fr/EXTEL-720287-Extel-Nova-Visiophone/dp/B06W9KF8D1).
> Personnellement je souhaite conserver un écran vidéo à l'intérieur de la maison (avec un bouton ouverture/fermeture), pour ne pas être dépendant du téléphone ou de la connexion wifi, en cas de problème.


Oui ton argument se tient c’est clair ! 
Il faut que je regarde si un plugin Homebridge rendrait ce visiophone compatible HomeKit mais bon..... ça reste de la bidouille que j’essaye d’éviter au maximum....


----------



## B_slash_ (7 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Oui ton argument se tient c’est clair !
> Il faut que je regarde si un plugin Homebridge rendrait ce visiophone compatible HomeKit mais bon..... ça reste de la bidouille que j’essaye d’éviter au maximum....


tout à fait d'accord, pas fan de devoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis (sauf pour la première installation)
je préfère éviter de devoir tout réinstaller/reconfigurer à chaque mise à jour du système d'un des composants de la chaine de commande (iOS, l'appli, le boitier, la platine...) ^^


----------



## B_slash_ (9 Février 2021)

Sinon il y a aussi le Nice Core, la passerelle domotique de Nice, qui permet de "remplacer" une télécommande (donc avec des performances que l'on peut espérer correctes) tout en étant connectée au wifi...








						Passerelle WiFi Radio CORE
					

Interface WiFi & radio pour la gestion des automatismes Nice




					www.nice-europe.fr
				




Malheureusement pas encore compatible HomeKit.
Mais selon le SAV de Nice (via france-automatismes) : "la compatibilité avec apple homekit n'est pas encore disponible sur l'appli NICE mais pourras arriver dans le futur".

Bon et bien il n'y a plus qu'a surveiller ce Nice Core, ou à guetter des tests de qualité du modèle IT4WIFI !


----------



## Moutaille (9 Février 2021)

B_slash_ a dit:


> Sinon il y a aussi le Nice Core, la passerelle domotique de Nice, qui permet de "remplacer" une télécommande (donc avec des performances que l'on peut espérer correctes) tout en étant connectée au wifi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouais.... enfin s´ils mettent autant de temps pour ajouter la compatibilité HomeKit que Somfy avec sa Tahoma, Apple aura eu le temps de faire faillite !!


----------



## Moutaille (11 Février 2021)

Bon et bien après mal de recherches, à l’heure actuelle et vues les gammes existantes je pense que la meilleure solution est la suivante:
Moteur Elixio 500 io de SOMFY
Videophone V500 Pro io de SOMFY. 
J’y vois 2 avantages. Le premier étant qu´ils sont compatibles avec la Tahoma qui elle même vient d’être compatible HomeKit. Même si peu d’accessoires ont suivi je me dis que ceux ci pourraient arriver par mise à jour. 
Deuxieme avantage, si ces accessoires ne devaient jamais être compatibles HomeKit je pourrais au moins même si ce n’est pas la meilleure solution les ajouter dedans grâce à la Tahoma et HomeBridge...
Je n’ai pas trouvé de meilleure solution pour que tout soit gérable dans HomeKit...


----------



## JL777 (1 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,


----------



## JL777 (1 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je confirme pour le IT4wifi, perte de la connexion wifi au moins une fois par semaine ! (nécessitant un redémarrage de l'IT4 à chaque fois pour retrouver la connexion wifi).
Cela obligeant de conserver la télécommande radio dans la voiture au cas où.... pour le portail.
Nice vient de sortir IBT4qui permet de connecter en ZWave, je viens de le mettre a la place du IT4 dans la centrale.
J'ai une box (Fibaro) qui reconnait le Zwave, et avec elle j'ai pu faire le nécessaire pour pouvoir créer des raccourcis Apple sur mon iphone.
J'ai aussi ismartgate (pour porte garage - moteur MAC) qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Home Kit....
A quand des connexions universelles ???


----------



## maxloss (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de relancer un peu cette discussion. Je suis en train de changer de portail et d'installer une porte de garage et je voudrais pouvoir commander tout ça par Siri.
Je trouve peu de forums de gens qui utilisent IT4WIFI alors je tente le coup d'obtenir quelques infos info ! Moi aussi je trouverais bien plus simple que le Core soit compatible Homekit, mais c'est tellement hypothétique...

- Les deconnexions des IT4WIFI dont parlent beaucoup d'utilisateurs sont elles vraiment aléatoires, ou le plus souvent dues au fait que les boitiers soient assez loin des box ?

- Je crois que Homekit ne connait pas les portails et ne gère que les portes de garage, du coup avec IT4WIFI, j'imagine que dans l'appli un portail relié à l'interface apparaît comme une porte de garage ? Est-ce que ça envoit quand même le statut du portail (ouvert/fermé/en transit) ? Peut-on demander une ouverture d'un seul montant ?

- Mon portail est trop loin de la maison pour être à portée wifi, il faudrait donc un câble plus long pour installer l'IT4WIFI dans la maison. Dans la notice ils disent d'utiliser uniquement le cable fourni ou un cable BusT4 de maxi 100m. Mais où trouver un tel câble ? Pensez-vous qu'on peut juste remplacer le cable RJ11 par un plus long (de bonne qualité) ?

- J'ai cru comprendre que Homekit ne permet de commander à distance les portails et portes de garages que s'ils sont équipés de sécurités (cellules), est-ce aussi nécessaire pour les portes de garage ?

Merci beaucoup à ceux qui pourraient éclaircir ces quelques points !


----------



## JL777 (25 Avril 2021)

Bonjour maxloss,

Dommage effectivement pour les limitations de Homekit.
Pour reprendre mon exemple cité plus haut :
Porte de Garage pilotée par un moteur MAC avec l'utilisation d'un module Homekit compatible, ismartgate.
Cela fonctionne parfaitement avec un bouton, donnant l'état "ouvert / fermé" dans "Maison"
Et au cas ou, l'app ismartgate fonctionne aussi très bien.

En ce qui concerne IT4wifi, en théorie c'est très bien : reconnu dans "Maison" / home kit avec l'affichage de l'état dans le bouton.
MAIS, malheureusement la tenue de la connexion au wifi est catastrophique, obligeant un reboot régulier du IT4wifi ! Pourtant il est situé à moins de 4 m de mon routeur wifi (essais non concluant avec 2 routeurs wifi différents)

Pour le câble de liaison au IT4wifi, c'est le câble fourni avec prise rj11, je ne sais dire comment sont connectés les fils...

Pourquoi ne pas envisager l'utilisation du nouveau module IBT4 zwave pour la commande Nice ? La portée est plus importante qu'avec le wifi.


----------



## Moutaille (25 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir @maxloss 
Pour ma part j’utilise également le iSmartgate. C’est un très bon produit. 
Apple oblige effectivement à avoir un détecteur qui remonte l’ouverture/fermeture de la porte ou du portail.
Concernant IT4Wifi je ne me prononcerai pas car je ne connais pas !


----------



## maxloss (25 Avril 2021)

JL777 a dit:


> Bonjour maxloss,
> 
> Dommage effectivement pour les limitations de Homekit.
> Pour reprendre mon exemple cité plus haut :
> ...


Merci

l’IBT4 Zwave requiert une box domotique, qui sera elle-même compatible Homekit c’est bien ça ? Donc il faudra cette box + une apple tv 4 ou un ipad toujours connecté afin de relayer les demandes sur l’iPhone en 4G ?
Ca veut dire que pour ouvrir le portail il faut que je le dise à Siri qui transmet par internet à l’Apple TV qui via wifi envoit le signal à la box zwave qui envoie la demande à l’IBT4 zwave par radio qui declenche le mouvement... Tout ça reste rapide ou il faut compter sur une grosse latence ?


----------



## JL777 (26 Avril 2021)

Effectivement l'apple tv 4 sert de pont communiquant pour HomeKit quand on est pas chez soi
IBT4 Zwave est utilisable par tout ce qui sait communiquer en Zwave
Perso j'ai opté pour la dernière version de la box de Fibaro, la HC 3
Fibaro a son app Home Center sur ios, elle me sert surtout pour les mesures eau et électricité via des QuickApp sur la HC3
Pour l'instant, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour faire communiquer Fibaro avec HomeKit c'est l'utilisation d'une passerelle homebridge, HOOBS, qui permet a n'importe quel système non compatible Home kit de l'être
Si pour ismartgate, un seul bouton suffit dans Home Kit, pour Nice (portail) je n'ai fait que 2 scènes basiques dans Fibaro donc 2 boutons dans HomeKit. Mais il est possible de faire mieux dans la création de scène Fibaro.
Pour connaitre l'état du portail, j'utilise la notification de l'app Home Center de Fibaro.
Vu que le portail est à front de rue, pour éviter de gêner la circulation de la rue de village, j'ai paramétré dans Fibaro une zone de déclenchement à 150 m de la base. Donc ca me permet d'avoir automatiquement le portail ouvert quand j'arrive devant chez moi.
(Action aussi possible avec IFTTT mais lors de mes tests, j'ai trouvé que la distance minimum est trop grande +/- 300 m pour moi)
J'avais utilisé Siri lorsque le IT4wifi était connecté (évidemment compatible HomeKit)
Pas encore essayé avec la nouvelle configuration du IBT4 Zwave, je vais y penser (mais j'aime le mode automatique plus discret ;-) )
En ce qui concerne la célérité, ça dépend surtout de la qualité de la connexion internet (et wifi du domicile).
Que ce soit pour ismartgate (porte garage) ou IBT4 Zwave, avant de partir je dois parfois, très rarement, m'y reprendre à 2 fois... Je précise que dans le garage, j'ai installé un deuxième routeur wifi pour une bonne connexion wifi, mais Homekit est parfois en mode "repos" momentané... ou du moins prend quelques secondes pour trouver les dispositifs.
Par sécurité, j'ai toujours la commande radio dans la voiture, car il est déjà arrivé que la 4G, ou internet ou le Wifi maison sont défaillants.
C'est arrivé 3 fois sur 4 mois d'utilisation. Donc plutôt rare. Soyons prudent tout de même 

PS : j'ai aussi testé les raccourcis ios, il est possible d'enregistrer des scènes du Home Center Fibaro ou de Homekit ios et de les piloter par Siri


----------



## maxloss (26 Avril 2021)

Merci bien JL777 pour ce très complet message.
Bon c’est un peu trop complexe et limite énergivore pour moi tout ce bazar, je pense que je vais me contenter des télécommandes dans un premier temps, et si un jour je ressens vraiment le besoin de faire des automatisations (je suis pas fan de l’ouverture en fonction de la position, il m’arrive parfois de devoir passer devant la maison sans avoir besoin de rentrer, c’est un peu limite si mon portail s’ouvre sans raison valable et que je n’en ai pas conscience) j’attendrai que le Core soit compatible Homekit ou je me dirigerai vers une solution iSmartgate (pas fan non plus du côté bricolage avec tous les bazars moches à rajouter comme les capteurs de fermeture, la nécessité de mettre un relai wifi dans le garage cause portée...)

Bref merci une nouvelle fois mais je ne suis pas satisfait des solutions actuellement disponibles. Je trouve ça dingue que ni Somfy ni Nice ne proposent des automatismes aisément pilotables par Siri en 2021...


----------



## JL777 (26 Avril 2021)

Je te comprends maxloss, j'avais exactement la même réaction avant de faire le premier pas 
Petite précision pour l'ouverture auto du portail, dans les conditions de la scène j'ai donné une tranche horaire qui correspond soit à mon arrivée soit à mon départ pour le boulot, donc pas de blague comme j'ai eu au début : je mets toujours le smartphone en mode avion le soir pour ensuite désactiver ce mode le matin, avec la surprise, que le portail s'est ouvert croyant que j'arrivais chez moi 
Depuis j'ai encodé les tranche horaire et tout va pour le mieux 

Je suis 100% d'accord avec toi sur le manque de cohésion entre tout les systèmes !
(Ca me fait penser à par exemple l'écartement des rails entre certains pays, obligeant de changer d'essieux pour passer d'un pays à l'autre...)
Mais on avance, doucement mais surement :
par exemple Fibaro a été racheté par Nice, et donc maintenant Nice est reconnu par Fibaro (heureusement) et peut être utilisé dans des automatismes pour la domotique.
Apple est en discussion avec d'autres grands fabricant pour trouver un protocole de communication compatible (dans combien de temps ?...). Ils ont évidemment tout à gagner ! Et nous aussi , en attendant on bricole comme tu dis (pas sur que la compatibilité  entre fabricant sera trouvée de si tôt !, y a bien trop d'enjeux financier !)


----------



## Moutaille (26 Avril 2021)

Pour info @maxloss par défaut, Apple t’oblige a valider l’exécution de l’ouverture d’un accès à ta maison lorsque tu demandes par rapport à ta position. Concrètement quand j’approche à 100m de chez moi mon iPhone me demande si je veux exécuter l’automatisation. Si tu as CarPlay par contre, un bouton apparaît et tu as juste à appuyer dessus. Bref c’est une « contrainte » qu’impose Apple mais moi je la trouve très utile au final.


----------



## JL777 (26 Avril 2021)

Je confirme ce que tu dis Moutaille, quand j'avais le IT4wifi installé (compatible HomeKit), l'iphone, à 200m de chez moi, me  demandait de confirmer l'ouverture du portail, sécurité voulue par Apple.


----------



## Antoine3333 (25 Octobre 2021)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Du coup jusqu'à présent, est ce que quelqu'un a pu "homekitiser" son portail ? Si oui avec quelle solution ?


Bonjour 
Moi j avais un moteur Nice depuis longtemps, j ai juste ajouté le Nice IT4WIFI et ça fonctionne bien !
Attention impératif d avoir une bonne réception du signal de la box sinon ça déconnecte, j ai dû mettre ma box à l étage afin de réduire les obstacles entre box et module IT4WIFI (voitures garées at exemple !!)


----------



## Antoine3333 (25 Octobre 2021)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Si l'un de vous teste, je serai interessé pour avoir un retour
> 
> Des réponses du coté de Nice ? Effectivement il y a bien mention d'Homekit sur le descriptif mais pas de logo ou de mise en avant ...
> https://www.nice-europe.fr/kits-com...pour-la-gestion-des-automatismes-it4wifi.html


----------



## guymauve (25 Octobre 2021)

Est-ce qu’un système Meross comme celui-ci est adaptable ?


----------



## AlCor72 (26 Octobre 2021)

guymauve a dit:


> Est-ce qu’un système Meross comme celui-ci est adaptable ?



Bonjour,

Oui ça fonctionne à partir du moment où ton actionneur a une entrée contact sec. 
C’est le cas de la plupart des actionneurs de porte de garage et de portail.


----------

